# Take a look at my Potato Plants and other veggies. So pleased. Photo's here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!!! I am really very pleased with my veggie garden... Remember when i shared photo's with you all a few weeks ago well now my potatoes are up and look so healthy i can't believe how fast they are growing... Everything looks so lush and green except for the grass at the moment it needs rain. We had a light shower of rain the other night and it was just what my garden needed but not enough for the grass i am afraid it is still brown.. We need the rain badly... But look at my garden i am so pleased with it. Indi loves his silver beat to...

My Potato Plants.






Potato plant.











Silver beat for Indigo.


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Wow Lyn what a beautiful patch!
These are going to be so yum...

Can't wait to get started on my veggie garden this year... (rubbing hands in anticipation)


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Didoushkaya said:


> Wow Lyn what a beautiful patch!
> These are going to be so yum...
> 
> Can't wait to get started on my veggie garden this year... (rubbing hands in anticipation)


Hey Dee... It is so rewarding when you grow your own veggies.... They taste so much better than bought veggies.. Indigo loves his silverbeat it is so lush and Indi loves fresh veggies... I can't wait to see photo's when you get your veggie garden started....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Everything looks lovely and healthy Lyn. Well done.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Everything looks lovely and healthy Lyn. Well done.


Thank you Kate...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your garden looks great, Lyn 
I'm sure you must enjoy both tending the garden and eating the produce! :thumbsup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your garden looks great, Lyn
> I'm sure you must enjoy both tending the garden and eating the produce! :thumbsup:*


Thank you Deb.. Yes I have a lot of joy watching my garden grow... The veggies taste better when you grow them yourself supermarket veggies don't taste the same as your own fresh veggies do...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought it was winter there now?? Your garden looks awesome!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a wonderful garden, Lyn. Everything looks so green and healthy! Our plants are growing too, we have potatoes, squash, cucumber, melon, tomatoes and herbs. 

I bet Indi will love the fresh veggies as much as you will! 
Thank you for sharing, I can tell you put lots of work into it


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> What a wonderful garden, Lyn. Everything looks so green and healthy! Our plants are growing too, we have potatoes, squash, cucumber, melon, tomatoes and herbs.
> 
> I bet Indi will love the fresh veggies as much as you will!
> Thank you for sharing, I can tell you put lots of work into it


Thank you Gi Gi... Yes I have put a lot of time into my veggie garden..... It's wonderful to have fresh veggies to eat... I can't wait to see the potatoes...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I love it! Very well done Lyn!! these veggies look awesome and I bet they are delicious!  I know that they taste better than those in the market, right now I am going to cook some of my own peppers  YUM


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> I love it! Very well done Lyn!! these veggies look awesome and I bet they are delicious!  I know that they taste better than those in the market, right now I am going to cook some of my own peppers  YUM


Thank you Despina..... Yes they do taste yummy... You should see the potatoes now they have grown more from when I posted these photos......


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Good job on the garden, Lyn. I see I'm not the only one who includes veggies in it for their kiddos. I did up three pots of goodies for my kids (Mom just HAD to have the whole garden to herself ). One has millet and canary, one has a spicy greens mix, and the other just has a variety pack of greens. My parents butchered my poor greens, so they don't look that great. I told them to only cut them back a bit if they wanted them for salads, but no, we just had to cut them down to the soil!

Anyways, I'd like to try growing some silver beet next year, too! I'm sure it's better than the unappetizing greens mixes I have for them now. The greens don't have enough of a crunch for my guys.

Sorry, I know I'm bad for getting off topic >_<. Your tomatoes look great, though. Ours are horrible. My mom's chopped off a wheelbarrow full of suckers from each tomato plant! Honestly, the tomatoes are soon going to be taller than me, and this is with Mom cutting them back every few days!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Teddscau said:


> Good job on the garden, Lyn. I see I'm not the only one who includes veggies in it for their kiddos. I did up three pots of goodies for my kids (Mom just HAD to have the whole garden to herself ). One has millet and canary, one has a spicy greens mix, and the other just has a variety pack of greens. My parents butchered my poor greens, so they don't look that great. I told them to only cut them back a bit if they wanted them for salads, but no, we just had to cut them down to the soil!
> 
> Anyways, I'd like to try growing some silver beet next year, too! I'm sure it's better than the unappetizing greens mixes I have for them now. The greens don't have enough of a crunch for my guys.
> 
> Sorry, I know I'm bad for getting off topic >_<. Your tomatoes look great, though. Ours are horrible. My mom's chopped off a wheelbarrow full of suckers from each tomato plant! Honestly, the tomatoes are soon going to be taller than me, and this is with Mom cutting them back every few days!


Thank you Robyn.... Yes I grow my own veggies for Indi.... Everything is so healthy I use thrive on my garden and other things that are good... I'm sure if you spend a lot of time with your garden it to will be wonderful and the things in there will be yum to eat....


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow Lyn! That's a nice looking garden. I've never seen potato plants before. I know the potatoes are underground though .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Wow Lyn! That's a nice looking garden. I've never seen potato plants before. I know the potatoes are underground though .


Thank you Julie.. Yes the potatoes are under the ground. When the plants die off then we no that the potatoes are ready the plants die down brown...I'll post photos of the potatoes when they are ready... Thanks for stopping by....


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Everything is looking good in the garden Lyn, good job...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Everything is looking good in the garden Lyn, good job...


Thank you Randy....


----------

